# SPS mit Siemens S7 oder mit Beckhoff lernen ??



## Kaog (17 Dezember 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen....

Ich bin noch ganz frisch in diesem forum und habe mich ein bisschen eingelesen, aber leider nicht zu einer antwort auf meine frage gekommen.

Folgendes: 

Ich habe eine lehre als Elektroinstallationstechniker mit bus und prozessleittechnik gemacht. Da ich in der firma nichts mit der programmierung zu tun hab, will ich mich selber weiter bilden im bereich SPS. Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene steuerungen....hab mir zwei davon in sicht genommen; Siemens s7 und Beckhoff.
Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht welche ich nehmen bzw lernen soll. Habe für beide grundkenntnisse. Will mir eine con beiden kaufen und zuhause selber bisschen probieren und experimentieren um mich zu weiterbilden, quasi mich einzuspielen in die sps.

Könnt ihr mir helfen, wie und was ich am besten nehmen soll ??

Freue mich auf eure vorschläge...

Danke


----------



## Kaog (17 Dezember 2012)

*SPS lernen mit siemens s7 oder Beckhoff ??*

Hallo alle zusammen....

Ich bin noch ganz frisch in diesem forum und habe mich ein bisschen eingelesen, aber leider nicht zu einer antwort auf meine frage gekommen.

Folgendes: 

Ich habe eine lehre als Elektroinstallationstechniker mit bus und prozessleittechnik gemacht. Da ich in der firma nichts mit der programmierung zu tun hab, will ich mich selber weiter bilden im bereich SPS. Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene steuerungen....hab mir zwei davon in sicht genommen; Siemens s7 und Beckhoff.
Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht welche ich nehmen bzw lernen soll. Habe für beide grundkenntnisse. Will mir eine con beiden kaufen und zuhause selber bisschen probieren und experimentieren um mich zu weiterbilden, quasi mich einzuspielen in die sps.

Könnt ihr mir helfen, wie und was ich am besten nehmen soll ??

Freue mich auf eure vorschläge...

Danke


----------



## Perfektionist (17 Dezember 2012)

die Verbreitung von Siemens ist wohl größer, der technische Stand von Beckhoff möglicherweise weiter.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (17 Dezember 2012)

Gleich ne SPS kaufen, um etwas rumzuprobieren?

Wenn es günstig sein soll, lade dir Codesys von 3S runter.
Das ist kostenlos.
Installiert sie auf dem Rechner
Das ist auch günstig, weil du wahrscheinlich eh schon einen hast.
Damit kann man ausprobieren, spielen und auch die Simulation einer Steuerung funktioniert recht gut


----------



## Kaog (17 Dezember 2012)

Die nächste frage ist: ich arbeite seit jahren auf mac. So wie ich das mitbekommen habe laufen nicht alle programme der sps auf mac ??


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2012)

Die meisten Programme laufen sicher in einer Virtuellen Maschine.
Installier dort ein Win XP 32Bit prof. und es sollte klappen.
Codesys ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl. Da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gamble (17 Dezember 2012)

ja hallo erstmal ...

ich bin mehr oder weniger auf dem gleichen Weg zur Sps gekommen wie du. Mir war Beckhoff lieber weil du da im wenig geld nen CX_ bekommst und du auch die Module die du brauchst einzeln bekommst. Hier wollte ich mir dann keine Logo zulegen weil die viel umfangreicher ist (meiner Meinung nach).

gehe ich richtig in der Annahme dass du in KOP, FUP und AWL gelernt hast? Denn hier möchte ich dir sagen, dass die einzige Sprache welche sehr schön und einfach zu schreiben ST ist. Die wird in den Schulen nur leider nicht unterrichtet da die Lehrer diese nicht beherschen (so wars zumindest bei uns in VLBG).


Gruß, Marcel


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2012)

gamble schrieb:


> ich bin mehr oder weniger auf dem gleichen Weg zur Sps gekommen wie du. Mir war Beckhoff lieber weil du da im wenig geld nen CX_ bekommst und du auch die Module die du brauchst einzeln bekommst. Hier wollte ich mir dann keine Logo zulegen weil die viel umfangreicher ist (meiner Meinung nach).



Eine Logo mag ja viel sein, aber umfangreicher als Beckhoff ... Sicher nie

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (17 Dezember 2012)

Ich würde in diesem Fall ebenfalls Codesys empfehlen.
Beckhoff und Festo-Codesys laufen auf meinem Mac in einer Virtuellen Maschine (VMWare). Unter Parallels lief Beckhoff bei Übergang von Version 4 auf 5 nicht mehr (Soft-SPS ging nicht mehr in den Run, Fehlermeldung ähnlich wie bei AMD-CPUs, ließ sich aber irgendwie nicht beseitigen), ich hab dann später nicht mehr getestet, VMWare tuts ja. Ansonsten läuft aber alles unter Parallels. m.E. nach die bessere Virtualisierung für den Mac.

PS: Zumal Codesys gleich noch eine einfache aber gut funktionierende Visualisierung mitbringt.


----------



## Kaog (17 Dezember 2012)

Danke für deine antwort gamble...

Wie du es auch sagst gab ich im kop fup awl gelernt. Hab aber immer von programmierern gehört, dass st besser sei. Das ist ja fast wie in einer hochsprache oder ? Wie kann ich st lernen ? Besser fragt: kann ich st überhaupt selber lernen ??

Zum thema preis der steuerung: ich will eben etwas, dass nicht so teuer ist, etwas was ich immer wieder erweitern kann...

Was ich noch gehört habe ist, dass beckhoff von der technologie her weiter ist......ich könne mein ipad als touchscreen des sps's verwenden usw...??


----------



## Deltal (17 Dezember 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich zwar dem Umgang mit der  Automatisierungssoftware durchaus selber beibringen kann, jedoch die  Lösung von realen Problemen und Aufgaben nur in der Praxis lernen kann. Sicherlich kann man, genügend Motivation vorhanden, das ganze zu einem gewissen Level bringen. Gerade mit der CoDeSys Geschichte findet man sich erstmal relativ schnell zurecht und dank eingebauter Visu und Simulator hat man auch schnell Ergebnisse.
Aber der Praxisbezug ist ein Muss. Eine CPU auf dem Schreibtisch kann meiner Meinung nach nur für kleine Tests dienen, denn irgendwann kann man das ganze einfach nicht mehr Simulieren.
Deswegen hat man ja auf Lehrgängen usw. meistens ein kleines Modell an dem man seine Programme testet. Es ist wichtig Fehler zu machen, damit man verschiedene Ansichten und Problemlösungswege kennen lernt. Soetwas hat man nicht wenn man Aufgaben "nachprogrammiert".

Worauf ich hinaus will: wenn du SPS Programmierer werden willst, besuche möglichst einen Lehrgang und sehe zu, dass du irgendwo Praktische Erfahrung sammeln kannst.

Zum Thema ST (SCL): Es wird immer wichtiger, da man mit diesen Sprachen komplexe Aufgaben sehr einfach lösen kann. Da Siemens jetzt auch langsam den Umstieg auf ST wagt, wird das eine wichtige Qualifikation für die Zukunft sein. Da sich ST an Pascal anlehnt, macht es eventuell Sinn mal ein paar Pascal Programme zu entwickeln..


----------



## Kaog (17 Dezember 2012)

Bei mir geht es eher um automatisieung; maschinen und roboter. Ich muss mir eine passende steuerung aussuchen und das wäre eher die s7 als wie beckhoff oder ??

Ich hab mir im conrad den einen s7 basic starter kit angeschaut, aber ich weiss nicht wie es mit der software ist zum programmieren ? Ich die software dabei ??


----------



## Deltal (17 Dezember 2012)

Warum möchtest du so viel Geld für ein Stück Hardware ausgeben, was an deinem Lernerfolg den geringsten Anteil bringen wird? Investiere das Geld doch besser in einen Lehrgang!

Mit der Codesys Software kannst du alles programmiern und gleichzeitig visualisieren... und das ganze für lau!

Es soll dir ja im Grunde erstmal darum gehen, wie man Programme schreibt und vor allem wie man Probleme löst und wie man eine Problemlösung in ein Programm umsetzt!
Wenn man DAS erstmal draufhat, dann ist die Umgewöhnung der Umgebung von S7 auf CoDeSys oder wasauchimmer nur noch eine Sache von Stunden. Im Grunde sind es immer Boolsche Variablen, die man logisch Verknüpfen muss. Oder man muss Variablen vergeichen, auslesen, transferieren.


----------



## Blockmove (17 Dezember 2012)

Kaog schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es eher um automatisieung; maschinen und roboter. Ich muss mir eine passende steuerung aussuchen und das wäre eher die s7 als wie beckhoff oder ??
> 
> Ich hab mir im conrad den einen s7 basic starter kit angeschaut, aber ich weiss nicht wie es mit der software ist zum programmieren ? Ich die software dabei ??



Wie schon gesagt, eine CPU auf dem Schreibtisch bringt gar nix. Da kannst du wirklich gleich mit der Simulation von Codesys "spielen".
Es gibt allerdings auch ganz tolle Modelle von Fischertechnik oder Lego.
Ich hab da mal vor zig Jahren einige SPS-Kurse bei Bosch in Erbach besuchen dürfen und war von den Modellen schlichtweg begeistert.
Und ich krieg heut noch glänzige Augen, wenn ich die Modelle auf ner Messe sehe 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## gamble (17 Dezember 2012)

hierzu muss ich ebenfalls sagen: Du brauchst keine Hardware um sich das ganze anzueignen. Vorallem da du das ganze virtuell auch testen kannst ohne wirklich Geld auszugeben. Ich hatte wie du nur die Kenntnisse aus der Schule und hab mir dann Twincat runtergeladen (gibts direkt bei Beckhoff) und mal angefangen rumzuspielen. Die Sprache ST kann man sich eig. selbst beibringen und ist auch sehr einfach weil du alles was du in einem Satz formulieren kannst wirklich funktioniert.

Beispiel:

wenn Fühler1 wärmer ist als Fühler2 dann Pumpe ein

IF Fühler1 > Fühler2 THEN Ausgang1 := TRUE; END_IF


----------



## Kaog (18 Dezember 2012)

Danke für das beispiel  klingt ziemlich gut mit beckhoff, aber siemens ist 45% marktführend in dingen automatisierung und robotik. Deshalb will ich step 7 auch lernen. Aber step 7 software alleine ist recht teuer und kanns nicht so wie bei beckhoff simulieren oder ? Denn um 590€ könnte ich mir im conrad ein step 7 basic kit kaufen und direkt testen oder ??


----------



## Deltal (18 Dezember 2012)

Siemens hat imho kaum etwas im Bereich Robotik.. eher NC Geschichten, aber da kommste auch wiederum nicht mit SPS Kenntnissen sehr weit.

Nochmal.. die Programmiersprachen unterscheiden sich KAUM. Wer CoDeSys kann, für den ist Step 7 keine Herausforderung. Nur wer denkt, dass er Programmieren kann nur weil er mal ne HW Konfig zusammengeklickt hat und dann ne Ampel programmiert, hat verloren.

Es gibt z.B. die Trial Lizenzen bei Siemens und mit PLCSIM auch einen Simulator. Die günstigeste Visu ist WinCCflex, welche aber wieder eine extra Lizenz braucht wenn du die Runtime auf deinem PC laufen lassen willst.

Nochmal.. die 600€ sind besser in einem Kurs investiert. 

Vorhher mal ein paar Wochen mit CoDeSys anfangen.. Mit dem Programm auseinandersetzen, Funktionen erstellen, Timer, Counter,  Schrittketten bauen, Visualisieren, Datentypen, Arithmetisches Operationen kennen und anweden. Wenn du dann noch Lust auf SPS Programmierung hast, nen Kurs besuchen.


----------



## Blockmove (18 Dezember 2012)

Kaog schrieb:


> Danke für das beispiel  klingt ziemlich gut mit beckhoff, aber siemens ist 45% marktführend in dingen automatisierung und robotik. Deshalb will ich step 7 auch lernen. Aber step 7 software alleine ist recht teuer und kanns nicht so wie bei beckhoff simulieren oder ? Denn um 590€ könnte ich mir im conrad ein step 7 basic kit kaufen und direkt testen oder ??



Wie wärs denn mit einem Fernkurs (sgd, Fernschule Weber, oder was weiss ich).
Bei den meisten ist auch die entsprechende Software dabei.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Dezember 2012)

also, ich finde das hier:

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...AV6651-7AA01-3AA1-85-264-VAC/1101119&ref=list

eigentlich garnicht so verkehrt. Ich hatte sowas als Mitsubishi-Melsec vor rund 25Jahren aufm Tisch, allerdings damals noch ohne Visu, eine Aufgabe (Zuverlässigkeit eines Relais testen) und bin so zur SPS-Programmierung und letztlich Automatisierung gekommen.

In dem Paket ist eigentlich alles dabei (außer vielleicht das allerletzte Update von V11, aber dafür gibts Download). Und die 1200er spricht SCL/ST, was will man mehr? Außer Geld sparen...


----------



## Fanta-Er (18 Dezember 2012)

moin,
ich kann mich den meisten hier nur anschließen. mach nen kurs. ich bin auch in beiden welten zu hause (codesys[iec61131]/step7). ohne bezug zur praxis ist es für die füße. viele hersteller haben sps steuerungen. 
kostenneutral ist codesys. du kannst dir von vielen die software, incl. visu, kostenlos runterladen. z.b. 
http://www.microinnovation.com/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-8/26_view-433/
hier verbirgt sich auch das kind von 3s in einer etwas anderen aufmachung. um mit einer sps umzugehen brauchst du erstmal grundkenntnisse und auch die wege um lösungen zu finden. hierbei ist die sprache egal. auch halte ich das argument du brauchst unbedingt st/scl für nicht primär. verstehen was wie passiert ist für einen anfänger wichtiger.

einfaches beispiel:
programmiere ein nightrider(von rechts nach links und zurück) lauflicht, welches alle 500ms die lampe wechselt und das ganze über 10 lampen.

ein programmierer grinst und ist in 10min fertig. wobei die zeit und die lampen (augänge) inhalb von sekunden umgesetzt werden können.
ein anfänger ist stunden beschäftigt.

meine meinung
gruß Fanta


----------



## Deltal (19 Dezember 2012)

Als Anfänger will man sicherlich lieber eine SPS vor sich haben, damit man beim "ich lasse mal LEDs blinken" Programm auch was für das Auge dabei ist. Nur das wären die Grundlagen, und die hat der TE ja laut eigenen Angaben schon. Jeder hat irgendwo mal mit Lauflichtern oder Ampelschaltungen angefangen, nur ob das reicht damit man sich auf eine Stelle als SPS-Programierer bewerben sollte?

Für weitere komplexere Programme braucht man jedoch schon ein Model o.Ä., weil es irgendwann sehr schwer wird das ganze mit Tastern zu simulieren.

Eine weitere Alternative wären Programme wie Trysim, mit den man Maschinen und Abläufe Simulieren kann. Programmiert wird das ganze wie eine einfache S7. 

Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass du bei den meisten Kursen oder Lehrgängen ein Zertifikat bekommst. Soetwas _kann_ von Vorteil sein, wenn du dich auf ne Stelle bewirbst, wo SPS-Kentnisse gefordert sind.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Dezember 2012)

Deltal schrieb:


> Jeder hat irgendwo mal mit Lauflichtern oder Ampelschaltungen angefangen, nur ob das reicht damit man sich auf eine Stelle als SPS-Programierer bewerben sollte?
> ...
> Ein weiterer Punkt ist, dass du bei den meisten Kursen oder Lehrgängen ein Zertifikat bekommst. Soetwas _kann_ von Vorteil sein, wenn du dich auf ne Stelle bewirbst, wo SPS-Kentnisse gefordert sind.


Da ich vermute, dass der TE noch recht jung ist, reicht ein Lauflicht. Wenn man da mit den Schaltern an den Hardwareeingängen noch ein wenig was beeinflussen kann, am Panel auch noch was gemacht hat, z.B. Geschwindigkeitsänderung und zusätzliche Visualisierung des Lauflichts oder sogar nochn Tetris-Spiel, das dann beim Bewerbungsgespräch mitbringen kann und gut präsentieren kann, dann sticht man m.E. den Bewerber mit Zertifikat aus. Wenn man jedoch feststellt, dass man so eine Arbeitsprobe nicht alleine hinbekommt, dann sollte man sich entweder überlegen, was anderes zu machen oder wenn man sich dann entschließt, doch noch einen Kurs zu benötigen, dann erst mit Zertifikat und möglichst dann gelungener Arbeitsprobe zum Bewerbungsgespräch zu erscheinen.

ach ja: also, wenn ich jemanden einzustellen hätte, würde auf mich das den größeren Eindruck machen, wenn jemand kommt, der sein Lego-Mindstorms mitbringt, vorführt und von den spezifischen Problemen berichtet, die ihm sein Projekt bereitet hat. Oder eben das SPS-Lauflicht. Oder einen SPS-gesteuerten Flipper. oderoderoder...


----------



## Perfektionist (19 Dezember 2012)

da ich ja fast selbst mir für daheim so ein Paket kommen lassen würde, wenn ich nicht schon genau wüsste, was ich zu Weihnachten alles vorhab, also keine Zeit haben werde, mal das auszuprobieren, wofür in der Firma grad keine Zeit und kein Spielraum ist, hab ich mich mal vergewissert, was TIA V11 Basic will und kann.

Laut Handbuch läuft es ab W7 Home 32 oder 64. Und auch die Basic-Version beherrscht SCL für die 1200er (ich war da noch am Zweifeln, da keine Unterstützung der 300/400er).

Ich arbeite ja derzeit mit V11, allerdings nicht mit der Basic-Version sondern mit der Professional-Version sogar mal zwischendurch behelfsmäßig einigermaßen erträglich auf einem Netbook mit 1.5Ghz und 2GB Ram (W7/32Prof). Allerdings ist da ein externer Monitor hilfreich (z.B. der heimische Flachbildschirmfernseher) und externe (Funk-)tastatur und Maus. Ich stelle jedoch grad fest, dass Netbooks teuer geworden sind (liegts an Weihnachten?) und wenn billig, meist nur W7/Starter bieten. Da käme als Entwicklungswerkzeug dann eher sowas hier:

http://www.comtech.de/Notebook-und-...5ES-Notebook-Preisknaller-50-Cash-Back?c=1950

in Frage. Keine Ahnung, wieviel billiger und glücklicher man mit einer VM im Mac wegkommt. Oder man sich in der Bucht nach einem Netbook mit XP umschaut und nach einer XP-Prof-Lizenz, wahlweise W7/32-Home.


----------

